# Mother cat going crazy



## pollyandus (Jun 1, 2009)

We took in a pregnant stray cat about 2 months ago. Since she got used to us, she's been a joy. We had some problems when she gave birth, c-section, rejection of kittens for a few days, but since then everythings been OK. Only problem is she's very clingy and likes to get me up early in the morning, 04:30 am is about the average. I know she can get pregnant again straight after giving birth, so we've obviously been keeping her in, which is no easy task with a cat who's been living outside and fending for herself.

For the last couple of days she's been constantly crying, rolling around provocatively etc., obviously wanting to mate again , but today she has gone totally crazy. She got me up at 02:00 am and since then she's been 'calling' constantly, tearing up and downstairs, flying onto windowsills. I even had to rescue her from the top of the curtains, she was hanging from the pelmet by her claws. I must say though, she has calmed down once or twice and fed her kittens this morning, so her behaviour isn't putting them at risk, but as soon as she gets out the nest, she starts again. The kittens are 20 days old, obviously we will have her neutered when they are weaned.

No doubt it's a silly question but is there anything I can do about this short of finding a tom cat?  Joking. Secondly, will she be this crazy until she's neutered or will she calm down a bit because, at the moment, she's tremendously stressed and I hate to see her like this .


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's just calling. She'll calm down as soon as she stops calling.

Very long shot, but if you happened to know anyone with a neutered male who wasn't done until he was an adult, he just might do the trick and put her off call. Otherwise, there is supposed to be something you can do by sticking an appropriate object up her you know what, but I don't know what that object is or where you would get it from, and I wouldn't fancy risking it anyway. Bottom line - earplugs for a few days. And by the way, she will do anything she can to get out, probably including jumping from an upstairs window. The good news is that if she does get out she is not very likely to get pregnant at this stage, but of course you can;t absolutely guarantee that and in any case she might neglect her kittens.

Liz


----------



## pollyandus (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you Liz. Can't be doing with the inserting object bit, but any idea how long she will carry on calling?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Probably 4-5 days. Then she will have a break probably for 2-3 weeks before she calls again.

Enjoy 

Liz


----------



## pollyandus (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Liz, I'll get the earplugs 

I want this time back again, it was so peaceful


----------

